# Kelsie (almost full coat!)



## kodie (Aug 24, 2004)

I just bathed Kelsie last night and I decided to take pictures ...BUT before I took the pictures Kelsie ran around and TEARED! ehh! So.. as you can see she has a little bit of a wet face. Kelsie will be 1yr old Jan 23rd! She is around 3lbs! Enjoy!









[attachment=18070:attachment]
[attachment=18071:attachment]
[attachment=18072:attachment]
[attachment=18073:attachment]
[attachment=18074:attachment]
[attachment=18075:attachment]


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

What a beautiful little girl!! I can't imagine a full grown baby 3 pounds--Bonnie is 8!!


----------



## mmo (Sep 4, 2004)

Oh she is GORGEOUS!!!!!


----------



## wagirl98665 (Jan 5, 2006)

Kelsie looks beautiful.







I bet that long coat keeps you busy.


----------



## dr.jaimie (Mar 23, 2004)

beautiful baby girl!


----------



## camfan (Oct 30, 2006)

She's sooo beautiful!!!!


----------



## coco (Sep 20, 2006)

She looks gorgeous!


----------



## zsazsasmom (Nov 1, 2004)

Stunning


----------



## phesty (May 30, 2006)

Oh, Kelsie is so pretty!!!!

How often do you brush her out?


----------



## ctymom (May 29, 2006)

aww....what a beautiful girl!


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

Kelsie is a beauty. Love her coat.


----------



## sophie (Jul 9, 2006)

Linda


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

She is breathtaking!!! I'm drooling big time!! [attachment=18078:attachment]


----------



## Gregswife (Mar 6, 2006)

What a beautiful baby you have. I, also, can't imagine one that small. Both of mine were that weight at about 3 1/2 months.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

How beautiful Kelsie is! I didn't realize she stayed so small.

Her coat is gorgeous. It it a lot of work?


----------



## starry (Sep 4, 2006)

So very pretty.








Is her face always so white ? Or do you use anything to keep the tears free?


----------



## Suz & the Fluffs (Mar 11, 2006)

Oh my her coat is just beautiful!







She is such a doll!


----------



## Deanna (Jan 14, 2005)

She has grown into such a lovely young lady!!!!!!!!!


----------



## PuttiePie (Nov 22, 2006)

she is amazing....looks like a delicate flower...beautiful malt.


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Wow it's hard to believe she will be 1. She is beautiful and I am soooo jealious, i have wanted Matilda to have a long coat, but she has cotton hair and it mats







Kelsie is so little. Is Kodie that small?


----------



## maltandpugs (Jan 1, 2007)

Beautiful!!!!


----------



## bek74 (Jun 26, 2006)




----------



## KimKarr (Feb 4, 2006)

Kelsie doesn't even look real.







I love her little piggys







!


----------



## kodie (Aug 24, 2004)

> Oh, Kelsie is so pretty!!!!
> 
> How often do you brush her out?[/B]


surprisingly.. I only brush her about 2-3 times a week.







Kelsie has wonderful hair! GREAT genes!











> So very pretty.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes, Kelsie and Kodie always have stain free faces. I only make sure to clean their eyes from sleepies in the morning and I wash Kelsies face probably around 1-2 times a week depending on how much she tears... she does tear when she runs around a lot.. then she has a wet little face... haha.. but it never stains.


and yes, Kodie is 3.5lbs so they are a perfect match!









Thanx you everyone! I just love how pretty she is... *sigh*


----------



## samuelette (Apr 9, 2006)




----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Kelsie's a Marcris pup, isn't she? That's where she got those great genes! She's breathtaking!


----------



## dogloverx3 (Apr 14, 2006)

What a GORGEOUS girl . She's tiny like my Princess Charlotte . Sarah


----------



## Andrea&Luci (Jul 30, 2006)

OMG she is so gorgeous I really love her!!


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

She's a doll baby! We love her. I bet Kelsie and Cosy could have a great time together.


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

awww!!! what a pretty little girl


----------



## abbey (Apr 4, 2005)

She is beautiful!







Great job with her coat.


----------



## elly (Sep 11, 2006)

She is beautiful


----------



## Tallulah's Mom (Jan 8, 2007)

Kelsie is just a little doll.







My Tallulah is a little on the chubby side, so your baby looks so tiny in comparison! She is just beautiful.


----------



## saltymalty (Sep 14, 2004)

She is gorgeous, what are you using on her coat? She looks so silky and white!


----------



## paris (Apr 8, 2005)

She's gorgeous!


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

Kelsie is a gorgeous little girl.


----------



## 2maltese4me (May 8, 2006)

She is gorgeous!!!!!!!!!!!! I'm sooo jealous of her white white face. Gracie and Cooper are really rusty in the corners of thier eyes right now for some reason...ugh. The never ending battle.

She is stunning!!!


----------



## thinkpink (Sep 25, 2004)

She is so pretty!


----------



## Zoe and Bella's mom (Jan 23, 2006)

She is such a_ beautiful _ girl!

ginny & zoe & bella


----------



## Julie718 (Feb 17, 2006)

Kelsie is very pretty!!! OMG...3lbs.!







Tango is 9.6lbs.


----------



## kodie (Aug 24, 2004)

> Kelsie's a Marcris pup, isn't she? That's where she got those great genes! She's breathtaking![/B]


yes, Kelsie is from Marcris











> She is gorgeous, what are you using on her coat? She looks so silky and white![/B]


I am using exactly what her breeder used... ThermAsilk and V08 strawberry and cream conditioner. To be honest... I think her coat is so beautiful because of her genes not the shampoo!


----------



## Maltese Adora-Belle (Jan 23, 2005)

She is so beautiful. You are very fortunate to have two small little malts. You really don't have to brush her as much as I would have thought. I envy you but I'm not really up for another fur baby for now.


----------



## puppymom (Jun 13, 2005)

She really is a beautiful girl!


----------



## maltx3 (Dec 23, 2004)

Kelsie is just gorgeous! Do you mind me asking what you feed your babies? I was wondering if it helped keeping their faces so lovely and white. Kelsey and Kody combined don't weigh what my smallest weighs at 7 lbs, lol.


----------



## robin (Jul 11, 2006)

Oh Stacy, Kelsie is so beautiful.







Both of your kids are adorable.


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

She's adorable.










Wish mine were this small. Lacie is about 5 1/2 lbs at 2 and Tilly is already close to 7 lbs at 7 months (and still growing -- she is definitely going to be a MOOSE).


----------



## kkrize (Feb 4, 2006)

She is lovely! What a beautiful coat!


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

She's beautiful, Stacy. How's Kodie like being a big brother? I bet the two of them would have made beautiful puppies together! Keep the pictures coming! Thanks.


----------



## kab (Apr 11, 2005)

> What a beautiful little girl!! I can't imagine a full grown baby 3 pounds--Bonnie is 8!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I can't imagine it either. My Chloe is 6 lbs. so it would be half of her.









Kelsie is so darn cute and gorgeous at the same time. You are doing great with her coat.


----------



## flossysmom (Aug 4, 2006)

Oh Kelsie is just too cute, her coat looks amazing


----------



## kodie (Aug 24, 2004)

> Kelsie is just gorgeous! Do you mind me asking what you feed your babies? I was wondering if it helped keeping their faces so lovely and white. Kelsey and Kody combined don't weigh what my smallest weighs at 7 lbs, lol.[/B]


I think in my own opinion... staining is partly genetic... 

but.. I feed Kelsie Pro Plan chicken puppy (her breeder fed her that)
and kodie is special allergy food IVD rabbit and potato

I have never had stainning with either of them... even as very young puppies. Kodie's mom didnt have stainning either.. i dunno about kelsie's.. I only saw her father and he didnt have stainning. Thats where I think genetics might play a part in it.


----------



## lynda (Oct 11, 2005)

Stacy, Kelsie is just toooo cute and so isn't Kodie. They look like they could have come from the same litter. Kelsie and I share the same birthday, Jan 23, I'm just wayyyyyyyyyy ahead of her in years.LOL

Lynda


----------



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

> Stacy, Kelsie is just toooo cute and so isn't Kodie. They look like they could have come from the same litter. Kelsie and I share the same birthday, Jan 23, I'm just wayyyyyyyyyy ahead of her in years.LOL
> 
> Lynda[/B]


She is absolutely gorgeous! And how ironic....Lynda, me and Kelsie ALL share a birthday.


----------



## Cary (Jun 11, 2006)




----------



## Littlemans Mom (Apr 6, 2005)

Kelsie is such a sweetie, I just want to give her a big


----------



## gibbert (Jan 13, 2005)

OH MY GOODNESS! I can never get enough of your babies' precious faces! I understand your frustration with the tearing - I have to dry Tchelsi's face right before I take any pictures - she is constantly tearing! But it's really not noticeable in these pics of sweet little Kelsie! great pics! she looks all grown up!


----------



## ladypup (Oct 22, 2006)

OMG she is so gorgeous!!


----------



## NewMom328 (Apr 15, 2005)

Kelsie has turned from a tiny little crazy puppy to beautiful dog, Stacy. She has the prettiest face Ive ever seen!


----------



## MySugarBaby (Jun 28, 2006)

She is so gorgeous!!! I absolutely love her face, what a doll she is!!
Her coat looks great, I love them in a long coat. I can't wait for Poptart's to grow back.


----------



## Kisses-4-Princess (Dec 4, 2005)

omg.. she is So cute!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! you're doing such a great job at growing out her coat! I'm so bad it at.. I trim every few weeks!

I really love kodie and kelsey! such a gorgeous pair!


----------



## msmagnolia (Sep 8, 2004)

I never get tired of the photos of your babies. And I never can get over how well they seem to "go" together......like they were siblings. Just beautiful!


----------

